# 64 VW steering gear box shaft size



## alanelliott (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a dune buggy built on a 1964 VW chassis. I need to put in a new steering column. Does anybody know what size the shaft is on the steering gear box? Is it 11/16" X 48 spline? Really need some help on this. Thanks.


----------

